# F1 or F2 to boot error message



## jonesc2749 (May 17, 2008)

How can I fix the error message.

Press F1 or F2 to boot the computer every time I turn it on.

Christin


----------



## LadyLoving (May 18, 2008)

Hi there, 

I think there should be an option in your bios to disable these boot errors? I can't tell you exactly where i'm afraid, as i haven't a clue what you bios is, but it should say something like error reporting or similar. Have a look around (don't change anything your not too sure about just in case), and see whats there.

Hope this helps.

Regards

Donna


----------



## Terrister (Apr 18, 2005)

We will need more details about your computer.

On some computers this says that the backup battery on the motherboard needs to be replaced or it can not find the boot drive.


----------



## LadyLoving (May 18, 2008)

I know the experience i had related to a problem with the floppy drive and F2 had to be pressed to continue to windows, everytime the comp was booted. I think i just disabled it in Boot config, as long as its not a major issue, I.E a dodgy floppy drive.


----------



## refurbman (Mar 6, 2011)

This fix is rather easy. Do a hard re-set of the BIOS by shifting the shunt near the CMOS battery momentarily, then replace shunt to original position.
If then, next, open BIOS and reset the clock. You're done.

refurbman
Little Shop of Horrors


----------



## refurbman (Mar 6, 2011)

ops! Should read: If the computer fails to re-start, remove the CMOS battery momentarily, then go to the BIOS, etc.
refurbman


----------

